# 8N won't start



## pfreeman666 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 1948 or 1949 8N (serial # indicates 1949, but owner's manual is 1948). It has the front mounted distributor. Last fall when I quit using it for the season, it was running, but now it won't fire at all. The wiring harness was a mess, so I replaced that and still no firing. I had replaced plugs, points and condenser late last season and the plugs look good. I pulled the distributor back off and checked the points and timing and both are good. There is gas to the carb (floods if choked) and what appears to me to be good spark at each plug. I did the 1/4" spark test with each plug wire and while I can't be 100% certain the spark is adequate, it sure appears to be. I took the carb off and squirted starting fluid directly into the manifold and still not a hint of firing. I don't know anything else to check except for compression, but it just seems unlikely to me that an engine running 5 months ago now has such bad compression that it won't fire at all. I know people always say "replace the plugs" but again, it seems unlikely they could be so bad as to keep it from firing at all. Any ideas? 

Thanks,
Phil Freeman


----------



## pfreeman666 (Apr 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention - it has the 6 volt system.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

My gut feeling saying your grounding out somewhere...check wires for loose connection,chewing etc. etc.

Okay here's what we use to do way back when,we would tow tractor in second gear until pop or started,for some strange reason rust/dust or something would loosen etc. and good to go.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are getting spark at your plugs wires, I would suspect bad gas or plugs. Did you pull your plugs and put the wires back on and ground the plug and check for spark? I had bad gas and fouled the plugs and they looked fine, ended up being the plugs. I use Sea Foam in the gas now, when I store my tractor ( 51 8 N 6 Volt ) for more than a month. Let us know what you find. Good luck!


----------



## jjanitor (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a 48 8n and sometimes it is also cranky after sitting for a while. What I would do is remove the air cleaner tube from where it enters the carbrator and insert the nozzle from a propane cylinder. Crank the propane up to full tilt and use NO choke. If you choke the engine doing this, it floods every time. I do not remove the carburator. The propane has always worked and is able to overcome bad gas and plugs. 

One other thing and it makes no sense is I have a spare coil that I would swap out and it would start. You don't have to remove the distributor to change that coil. And yes, I HATE that front mount distributor. 

Good luck and let me know if this helps,
John


----------



## pfreeman666 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Started!*

I put some oil in each plug hole and that gave it enough of a vacuum to start. It is not running well and falters under a load. I am guessing it needs an overhaul but will check the compression when I can find a gauge to borrow. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## darrenvox (Oct 8, 2003)

i hate the 6v system currently we only have 1 tractor with 6v system. the rest have 12...someday we will convert


----------

